# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  فراخوانی یک صفحه توسط یک دکمه

## sh.khaleghi

با سلام
من یه صفحه دارم با تکست باکس 
میخوام مقدار تکس باکس توی لینک قرار بگیره و صفحه به لینک مورد نظرم هدایت بشهلطفا در این مورد اگر کسی میتونه کمک کنه

http://********.com/CTNView.aspx?ctn=8808&lang=fa-IR

توی توضیحاتی که شرکت داده گفته باید بجای 8808 متنی که از تکس باکس میگیرین نمایش پیدا کنه
یه  سوال دوستان میخوام ببینم میتونم بجای 8808 یه متغیر بزارم و مقدار باکسم رو بریزم توی متغیر  و توسط دکمه فایل پی اچ پی رو فراخوانی کنم و با فراخوانی پی اپ پی آدرس سایت با محتوی متغیر اجرا بشه؟

----------

